# bunch of pics of my planted 55 with endlers shrimp and baby rams.



## mikehaase1norse (Apr 17, 2011)

*by far my fav pic!*


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I like your posters.


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2011)

What kind of light do you have? I think that my Home Depot diamond plated T-8 2 bulb 6500k shop light is insufficent for my 55g and currently looking for new lights.


----------

